# Drivers for USB Hard Drive



## bluebard (Feb 9, 2008)

I've bought a 250GB USB Hard Drive consisting of a Western Digital WD2500BB 3.5 inch drive in a Dynamode Caddy. The drive is formatted FAT32 with two roughly equal sized partitions. It works fine on my XP machine but not on either of my two Windows 98SE machines.

When I connect the drive, Windows 98 says it's detected a Mass Storage device and then goes into the Add Hardware routine. I tried pointing it to every driver I can find on the supplied CD without success. 

The shop advised I run a programme "USB to IDE Bridge(Ant 6390) Generic Win98 Driver Setup_v1.00.exe" from the CD, then reboot, then reconnect the drive. I still just get the same response from Windows - Mass Storage Device Detected, then the request for drivers.

I'm not ever clear which drivers it's looking for - for the Bridge, or the hard drive itself? ( - don't really understand how these things work). Anyone know where I find suitable drivers?

(I seem to recall reading somewhere that USB problems can be due to new drivers not being able to replace existing drivers. If so, how do I get rid of the old USB drivers and wil that then mean a problem when I reconnect to the old devices?).

Hope someone can help cos the man at the shop seems out of ideas!!


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Read this::http://www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/usbmsd98.php


----------

